

Ask HN: Tumblr alternative without pr0n? - dangayle


======
dangayle
I have to give a presentation to a group of middle school students, and the
activity I have planned is to have them start their own blog. Ideally, I'd
like to have them set up a Tumblr account because it is easy and
straightforward.

However, the pr0n. I'd rather not be the one to introduce anyone to that
ecosphere if I can help it.

Thoughts? Is there an alternative to Tumblr that has more stringent content
requirements, but is as simple to use?

~~~
zachlatta
Ever thought about Medium? I haven't used it myself, but I've heard good
things.

~~~
dangayle
I have, and right now it seems to have a very journalistic slant to it. It
might work.

------
mrtrombone
I signed my son up with Jux.com. It looks great out of the box on desktop and
mobile and is pretty straight forward,

~~~
dangayle
I was just looking at that. It does look pretty nice. I'll have to research it
a bit more. Hate to have a hundred parents calling/emailing me because I
overlooked something obvious.

How is it working for your son?

------
fananta
Blogger is a good option.

